# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  My Dutta guys

## victorsgrace

Hi guys.

Update here from Denmark: Here's a picture of my four Duttaphrynus melanostictus guys, all mature, young males. They often chirp together in the evening and are just great fun.

https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...db&oe=563484A3

And attended an expo 5 min away from me a little month ago and was crazy lucky to get two male Amietophrynus regularis (African toad) home!

Normally I don't support wild caught trade, but I just wanted to help the guys and... oh well...  :Smile:   They've settled in nicely and are both chirping once in a while. 

Here's a photo of the species - I don't have one of them yet, since they're still settling in.

http://c8.alamy.com/comp/C3X58Y/squa...ris-C3X58Y.jpg

http://www.lftshop.com/boutique/imag...s/BUFREG-2.jpg

And my two danish guys, Bufo bufo, are doing great and growing well  :Smile: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ona11q0okj...ene11.jpg?dl=0

----------

